# Guess whats in the box ;)



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

So, here's the teaser shot... can you guess whats inside?


----------



## heirkb (Dec 1, 2011)

Something Heiji?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

nope... thats coming later


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 1, 2011)

If it was smaller I might have a guess :razz:


----------



## Kyle (Dec 1, 2011)

Something Ashi/Gesshin Ginga?


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 1, 2011)

Have you carried it before, or is it something completely new?

k.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

not ashi or gesshin ginga... its a new product from a maker we've been carrying for a while now


----------



## mattrud (Dec 1, 2011)

jin


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 1, 2011)

If this were SNL and you were Justin Timberlake, I think I could answer that question 

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 1, 2011)

Carnivorous cockroaches?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> If this were SNL and you were Justin Timberlake, I think I could answer that question
> 
> k.



haha... best comment ever :doublethumbsup:

@Matt... not Jin, but those are coming soon too


----------



## mattrud (Dec 1, 2011)

Opps I was looking at the knives under the boxes in the case. Densho, maybe?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

nope... i'll give you guys a hint... blue #2


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 1, 2011)

Monzaburo gyuto?


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 1, 2011)

Smurf poo?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 1, 2011)

JBroida said:


> nope... i'll give you guys a hint... blue #2



My Ino 120mm Blue #2 kasumi wa-petty?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

no on all counts so far... I know I've told some of you about this


----------



## K-Fed (Dec 1, 2011)

Gesshin Hide kasumi gyutos and pettys/ and or sujihikis?


----------



## welshstar (Dec 1, 2011)

How are they now youve had a chance to play Jon ?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

just the gyutos, but spot on 

(please excuse the crappy picture... its 8pm here and i just came back from dinner to work... on my day off  )


----------



## welshstar (Dec 1, 2011)

Jon

Whats that finish called please ?


----------



## K-Fed (Dec 1, 2011)

Really nice profile/ finish. It really reminds me of the mizuno I once had, though considerably thinner.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

actually, these guys arent that thin at the spine (thin behind the edge though)

Havent used one yet... not sure if i will have a chance with the list of people who are interested in picking one up

and i would call the finish kasumi, but to make sure i got this one right, i spent time with the blacksmith and sharpener, showing them what i was looking for


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 1, 2011)

Why don't you tell me how I'm supposed to feel comfortable pulling the trigger on a nice 210mm something when every other day you post a teaser about the next big thing "coming soon." Why don't you tell me that Jon. I'm unsubscribing from your newsletter!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

haha... just buy everything and you wont have to worry... thats been my approach


----------



## tk59 (Dec 1, 2011)

NICE. Have you cut anything with them?

Oops, my bad. Lag time... Are you gonna "keep one for the shop?"


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

havent figured that out yet... long list of people who want them... we'll see

i will say that the sharpener is THE sharpener i have the most respect for in all of japan... and the blacksmith is up there too... some of the most talented people i've met


----------



## bcrano (Dec 2, 2011)

On a sidebar what are you expecting from JIN?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 2, 2011)

not so much as what i'm expecting in, but what i already have in (about 30 or so of his knives)... taking pictures is taking me some time... especially with all the other stuff that keeps coming in. I've had a bunch of jin knives in store for a couple of months now.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Dec 2, 2011)

Uh oh, considering how much time I spend thinking about the gesshin hide honyaki this spells trouble haha. this might be a more realistic one for me  
Are the profiles pretty similar between the two?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah... very similar


----------



## K-Fed (Dec 2, 2011)

When can we expect to see these on the website?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 2, 2011)

hopefully this weekend... gotta take pictures first. I did some measurements last night (and again just now)... the gesshin hide is very very similar to in geometry to the gesshin heiji (though they dont look similar with regard to that). THe Gesshin Hide is about the same thickness (of the spine) at the handle, but doesnt taper as quickly in the middle, so its a bit thicker at the spine there. However, the last 1/3rd of the blades are about identical in spine thickness. What is really interesting is that when i measure thickness behind the edge, they are literally nearly identical. They are both 1mm thick about 1cm from the edge all the way from heel to tip and about .5mm thick about 5mm from the edge. Again, not having used one yet, i cant say definitively, but i expect performance based on geometry to be similar to that of the Gesshin Heiji.

Oh... and bad news for the leftys (sorry K-Fed)... the blade is 50/50 ground, but the choil/machi area is ground like a right handed yanagiba. Doesnt mean a lefty cant use it, but it was clearly made with right handed person in mind.


----------



## K-Fed (Dec 3, 2011)

Eh, nothing some carful work with the dremel can't fix ;x


----------



## Wagstaff (Dec 4, 2011)

I was wondering what the story was with Jin.... I saw those in the shop. Stunning knives. At least to look at and wave around. And now more teasers.... !!


----------

